# Limestone cleaning, recs?



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

' honed ' is usually defined as finished w/coarse grit diamonds to remove diamond saw marks - its not polished nor is it really coarse,,, presume your ' natural cut ' is commonly called a ' snapped ' edge ?

we used low pressure ( 1,500psi ) press wshrs for cleaning at&t bldgs + dawn dish detergent,,, usually good products are pro-grade & expense is not the most critical item,,, $ 50gal's cheap IF it does the work right :thumbsup:

' 511 Porous Plus ' - never heard of that 1 :no:


----------



## rtilghman (Oct 3, 2014)

stadry said:


> ' honed ' is usually defined as finished w/coarse grit diamonds to remove diamond saw marks - its not polished nor is it really coarse,,, presume your ' natural cut ' is commonly called a ' snapped ' edge ?
> 
> we used low pressure ( 1,500psi ) press wshrs for cleaning at&t bldgs + dawn dish detergent,,, usually good products are pro-grade & expense is not the most critical item,,, $ 50gal's cheap IF it does the work right :thumbsup:
> 
> ' 511 Porous Plus ' - never heard of that 1 :no:


Unfortunately pressure washing isn't a good bet for the material... Lueders (and most limestones generally) are so soft that pressure washers will actually leave marks on them, even when using a large angle nozzle.

Everything I've read says to use a professional alkaline cleaner, but there's a pretty wide array of products out there and no real comparative reviews.

511 Porous Plus is made by Miracle Sealants Company. It's a penetrating sealer for highly porous stone like Limestone. Apparently it outperforms most/all competing products, including Stonetech and some other popular professional mixes.

Sorry I can't post a link, the system won't let me. Thanks for the response.

Best,
Ron


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry for the typo - 500psi w/40* tips & low gpm's


----------



## rtilghman (Oct 3, 2014)

stadry said:


> sorry for the typo - 500psi w/40* tips & low gpm's


Ha, I was going to say... funny enough, my PB's (pool builder) team DID use an industrial pressure washer (1500psi or so) with a wide nozzle, which is how I know it leaves marks that can only be sanded out. 

Thanks again for the reply. Hopefully somebody has some experience with some of those alkaline cleaners.

Best,
Ron


----------



## Aldon-ruined (Jun 5, 2015)

I would avoid the Aldon product. I used their Same Day Sealer on my stained concrete patio and it ruined the beautiful faux-finish I had. I dried with whitish-bluish haze spots all over. Their tech "expert" then advised me to use Comet to scrub off their sealer! And told me I should be thankful to them for their providing that advice! Stick with products from major brand name manufacturers.


----------

